# Aristocraft screws



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I find I have lost a screw from my Aristo Mallet. I have occasionaly lost screws in the past (my wife has often told me I have a screw missing







). Anyway, I know I could call Aristo and probably get the screw I need, but I'd really like to get an assortment to have on hand for those times I need one. Anybody have a suggested source? Also, if anyone knows what sizes some of the common screws are that Aristo uses I would appreciate that information also. I'm not so concerned about the thread forming screws but rather the machine screws that hold all the little side rods together on the steam engines.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo sells a screw pack part # ART 29403.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Scroll about halfway down this page, I have a list of helpful Aristo part numbers...

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains/mot...tive-power* 


Regards, Greg


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks rpc7271 and Greg. Greg, I don't recall ever seeing that page on your web site before. Did I just miss it or is this new or ??? Some very interesting information.
Bob


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It's been there just need to do major surfing of the site. Seek and ye shall find. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's the main "aristo" page, I have a main page for every manufacturer... usually people just jump to the specific loco. I have a nice parts list for USAT on the USAT main page. 

Yes, I'm not particularly happy with everything on that page, one part will hopefully be deleted some day when aristo responds. So far they continue, so it stays. 

Greg


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

When any of my railroad friends ask me for advice (if I can't answer it or if they need something more than I can give them) I always send them to two web sites, Greg's and George Schreyer's. 
Bob
By the way, I did order an assortment screw set from Aristo and some of the specific screws that I needed this time. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I've lost a few screws... 

The screw that holds the eccentric in place is 2mm. A tie screw will suffice with a washer under the head. 

If in doubt, I take one similar to the ace hardware. I've replaced a couple with 6-32 stainless socket heads.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By Torby on 19 Mar 2012 03:09 PM 
I've lost a few screws... 

The screw that holds the eccentric in place is 2mm. A tie screw will suffice with a washer under the head. 

If in doubt, I take one similar to the ace hardware. I've replaced a couple with 6-32 stainless socket heads. That's a good idea, I never thought to try a track screw. It does look like about the right size. Thanks for the tip.
Bob


----------

